# Knees



## therhondamarie (Sep 18, 2019)

Well...after all my nervousness that PopTart would buck me off or spook and take off running it was my own laziness and stupidity that got me hurt. I've been riding almost daily and we have built quite the bond. I mean I adore this horse and she will follow me around as I do my barn chores hoping I'll scratch her face. I've started sort of feeling her out for her barrel horse potential to see what I still should work on, etc. She's so smart and picks everything up so quickly it's amazing. She can now side pass, yields front and hind quarters, etc. Anyhow, all of this has grown my confidence, and I feel like my old self! 

Maybe my old self is not the best thing in this older body. I had set up the barrel pattern just to walk it and have some obstacles for my stepdaughter to turn around as she is having difficulty with her mare in that neither one of them listens. I decided to not use my split reins so I put my other ones on but I found after I mounted that I had shortened them too much. Now I wanted to loosen them but being lazy I did not want to dismount so idiot Rhonda unsnaps one side and is loosening it. PopTart starts walking off but I thought no big deal. Then my stepdaughter comes whooshing by and PopTart starts loping off. I turned her with the one side of the reins I still had attached but I also slightly panicked and forgot everything I knew like how I have taught her to stop off my seat and legs or a verbal whoa. So I bailed off. Really I just dismounted really fast. 

Upon my dismount I landed straight legged on my right leg and hyper extended my knee. I still got back on and rode yesterday after fixing my reins on the ground. But last night was not a good nights sleep and boy do I feel it today in that knee. This is the same knee that has the tiny meniscus tear and has been drained due to bursitis several times. Besides not panicking and doing crazy dismounts (completely my fault!) any tips on knee care and riding.


----------



## JoBlueQuarter (Jan 20, 2017)

Oh wow. I'm glad you're ok! But you should still be proud of what you've accomplished with Poptart!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I just wanted to ask, did the 'draining' have to do with Baker's cysts? I'm having pain in my knee, again, at the back, and think that there is fluid perhaps bulging out. Hopeing it will get better with icing and elevation. Would that help you?


I had a 'funny' incident last year where I foolishly let a friend talk me into riding through the lower 20 acres, where the herd is loose. my horse is the dominant one, normally, but had been isolated from the herd on a dry paddock for two months. When we got in there, and the herd saw 'the king' coming in, they all came running around, and some were challenging him, and he was ready for the brawl . . . with me on top!


My friend said to just ride him forward, but he wouldn't go, or listen much to me. So, friend said, "just bail off!". I was more afraid of having my knees blown out by the sort of landing you describe than I was of being kicked or reared off. I did finally get my horse off to the side, dismount, and take charge of driving the herd off of us. I probably should have gotten smarter and braver ON the horse, but I had lost all confidence by then. It happens.


----------



## therhondamarie (Sep 18, 2019)

@tinyliny Yes! I have had it drained twice due to Baker's Cysts. I was a long distance runner for most of my life, so I have IT band pain occasionally as well. I typically get my knee and hip (both on the right) injected once or twice a year. I haven't had it done in the past few years, so I assume that is part of the issue as well. 

I'm just proud that I got back on. Partially because my stepdaughter was watching and I wanted her to see that although I had a scary moment that I didn't quit.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Well, I hope your knees are feeling ok today. 



I have been hoping my knee would heal itself, but I guess maybe I should see the doc, one of these days. Does regular , modest walking help or hurt?


Injections of steriods? Do THEY help?


----------

